# STOLEN-1959 Impala Vert-Rosebud



## 66Caddykid (Sep 3, 2012)

Thought I would post this here http://www.hotrodhotline.com/stolen-1959-chevrolet-impala-convertible-custom This guy worked way to long and located to many NOS and hard to find parts for this to happen to this car.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

you know some ***** is slapping daytons on it somewhere


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

Man that's just wrong


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

fuckers probably in japan right now


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

Fuckin sucks:guns:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Damn that's just wrong..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yeah. And insurance wants to drop policies ob lifted lowriders....becausr "they get stolen often"


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lone star said:


> Yeah. And insurance wants to drop policies ob lifted lowriders....becausr "*they get stolen often*"


 thats your problem


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Chevy dis not make a two tone rag!

:inout:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Chevy dis not make a two tone rag!
> 
> :inout:


they didn't make rags with hardtop frame either. :rimshot:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lol


----------



## 66Caddykid (Sep 3, 2012)

Yea and they also don't make them that low either...what part of OZ Kustom did you miss?


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Chevy dis not make a two tone rag!
> 
> :inout:


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Chevy dis not make a two tone rag!
> 
> :inout:


no they did not uffin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

its the insurance agent looking for the car trying to keep his loss ratio down.. you get to many claims as a independent and the big companys wont work with you


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Hopefully they re vin it and send it to Canada.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Somebody re-vin'd ,repainted it and is cruising down whittier blvd in it.


----------



## 66Caddykid (Sep 3, 2012)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Hopefully they re vin it and send it to Canada.


That is not even remotely cool...dude collects parts for 20 years to make it happen and you hope it doesn't get found and goes to Canada?? Hope whatever ride you got gets ripped off.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

didnt this happen last summer...its been gone already 5 or more months


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

2 G'S for a reward isn't much. If he threw 10 g's someone would have already opened their mouth.

I didn't read all of it. :banghead: *He is also offering a cash reward* as well as $2,000 worth of his automotive services


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

66Caddykid said:


> That is not even remotely cool...dude collects parts for 20 years to make it happen and you hope it doesn't get found and goes to Canada?? Hope whatever ride you got gets ripped off.


lol

my shits insured, i hope it goes missing too! lmao


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DJLATIN said:


> 2 G'S for a reward isn't much. If he threw 10 g's someone would have already opened their mouth.
> 
> I didn't read all of it. :banghead: *He is also offering a cash reward* as well as $2,000 worth of his automotive services


better than the layitlow reward prize for stolen cars, um sure dude is gonna get a fat ass payout from that car.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> better than the layitlow reward prize for stolen cars, um sure dude is gonna* get a fat ass payout *from that car.


No doubt


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Damn first socal now norcal couple of 61 were stolen after a show in the monterey/salinas area.i think another 59 from fresno also


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

Lownslow302 said:


> better than the layitlow reward prize for stolen cars, um sure dude is gonna get a fat ass payout from that car.


He probably stole his own car to collect.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

64 For Life said:


> He probably stole his own car to collect.


Dry snitchin:inout:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

lone star said:


> Yeah. And insurance wants to drop policies ob lifted lowriders....becausr "they get stolen often"


*Tripple AAA NO LONGER COVERS CHEVY IMPALAS FROM 1961 TO 1964 
BECAUSE OF THERE HIGH THEFT RATE .*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

PAPER CHASER said:


> *Tripple AAA NO LONGER COVERS CHEVY IMPALAS FROM 1961 TO 1964
> BECAUSE OF THERE HIGH THEFT RATE .*


Have you tried pretending to be white?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66Caddykid said:


> Thought I would post this here http://www.hotrodhotline.com/stolen-1959-chevrolet-impala-convertible-custom This guy worked way to long and located to many NOS and hard to find parts for this to happen to this car.


that VIN number is NOT a factory 59 number# 9186701645. 
the numbers should have letter for the body /motor type, and another letter to show where it was built


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Apparently the image was stolen as well


----------



## 66Caddykid (Sep 3, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> that VIN number is NOT a factory 59 number# 9186701645.
> the numbers should have letter for the body /motor type, and another letter to show where it was built


 Looks to me like its not the vin but the top of the cowl tag assuming the 0 is an o. 9(59) 1867(convertible 2 door) O(Oakland, CA) and then the body number. I've been around more than enough junkyards looking for fullsize chevy stuff and seen missing or misshit digits in cowl tags. Depends on where they cam from too as not every factory had the same quality. Kind of smart on whoever posted it if it is that way. Then you have people looking for a cowl tag not a vin tag. Both are easily replaced but most thieves forget about the cowl tag cause they don't know it's even there.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

OG Rider be puttin in work. 


Hustle Harder






Stop it Martha you're embarrassing me.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

66Caddykid said:


> Looks to me like its not the vin but the top of the cowl tag assuming the 0 is an o. 9(59) 1867(convertible 2 door) O(Oakland, CA) and then the body number. I've been around more than enough junkyards looking for fullsize chevy stuff and seen missing or misshit digits in cowl tags. Depends on where they cam from too as not every factory had the same quality. Kind of smart on whoever posted it if it is that way. Then you have people looking for a cowl tag not a vin tag. Both are easily replaced but most thieves forget about the cowl tag cause they don't know it's even there.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

PAPER CHASER said:


> *Tripple AAA NO LONGER COVERS CHEVY IMPALAS FROM 1961 TO 1964
> BECAUSE OF THERE HIGH THEFT RATE .*


:thumbsdown:I happen to still have classic vehicle insurance from Triple A club on my 63 but I'm California


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> :thumbsdown:I happen to still have classic vehicle insurance from Triple A club on my 63 but I'm California


*I am also in California , you probably had it before they made the changes . I just 
called last week to insure my 1964 rag Impala & they informed me 
of they no longer will insure 1961 to 1964 Impala's due to there high theft rate .*


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

925rider said:


> didnt this happen last summer...its been gone already 5 or more months


Yes supposably it was here in fresno cruising the streets and it got stolen sometime after the LRM show in Aug. But never really heard of anything from around here or how it got stolen.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye word of advice get your car appraised by a reputable person, that why if it gets stolen insurance will give what its actually worth


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye word of advice get your car appraised by a reputable person, that why if it gets stolen insurance will give what its actually worth


Real squawk, anything can happen and parts are most likely hard to find


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> you know some ***** is slapping china's on it somewhere


fixed


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> Have you tried pretending to be white?


:roflmao:


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

PAPER CHASER said:


> *Tripple AAA NO LONGER COVERS CHEVY IMPALAS FROM 1961 TO 1964
> BECAUSE OF THERE HIGH THEFT RATE .*


Low jack is still insuring them!


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

PAPER CHASER said:


> *I am also in California , you probably had it before they made the changes . I just
> called last week to insure my 1964 rag Impala & they informed me
> of they no longer will insure 1961 to 1964 Impala's due to there high theft rate .*


 I'm in California too and I have there insurance too. Makes me wonder calling them now after hearing this


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Ilowrideinmygarage (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok not being a dick or a hater but can someone please let me know how a car like that gets stolen? First off why would u not have LoJack or some kind of tracking device? Where do you leave a car like that alone long enough to get stolen? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Wat he sed,ttt,good ?,


----------



## 66Caddykid (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't know all it really takes is to be away from you car for about ten min especially with the top probably down in the area of a car show. No one besides people who knew the owner is gonna think twice about someone hopping in a ride starting it up and driving away at a car show. Lots of high profile cars go missing at events because of this exact scenario.


----------



## stuckey126 (Jan 10, 2012)

To get Hagerty Insurance now they won't insure lowriders unless you have LoJack. I just called to get a quote.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

stuckey126 said:


> To get Hagerty Insurance now they won't insure lowriders unless you have LoJack. I just called to get a quote.


They lost a 12 yr customer over that bullshit. Went w american collector and got a policy the next day. Fuck hagerty.


----------

